# White cichlid eggs



## 1Cichlid17LoVeR7 (Oct 12, 2011)

So recently my 8 year old white convict cichlids had babys and i was extatic! I was even more thrilled when they had more eggs in a castle thats in my tank. *** never seen cichlid eggs so i watched them every day for about three days and noticed that they were slowly turning white. I found different things saying its good or bad and have found no difinative answer. Also yesterday and today i noticed less eggs on the wall. It obviously cant be infertility because they just had babys. My questions are:

1) what could the white mean?

2) how do you tell if a female is about to lay eggs?

3)I saw it could be fungus if so how can i prevent this in the future?

4)how can you increase the eggs and babys chance of survival?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

1) probably means fungus, although I think certain cichlids have whitish fertilized eggs
.
2) She'll probably start to clear/clean an area, her colours will most likely intensify, and she should get a bit more aggressive than usual.

3) Keep the waters clean; aside from that, there's not much you can do that won't harm the eggs too.

4) Feed high quality foods for the fry, and keep the water very clean. Again, aside froom that, there's nothing that you can really do. You'll have to cull the fry anyways, if you decide to sell/give them away that is.


----------

